# Abandoned Factory, Derbyshire



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently visited an abandoned factory in Derbyshire and took some photos. I don't know anything about the factory, but I did see some posts on here about it. It's very easy to access, but I wouldn't recommend going there at night.
































Photos are copyright Nicky Woodward.


----------



## The Pirate (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice one fella..Very atmospheric the sky looks awsome.

I`m sure i recognise the place but can`t place it.


----------



## jonney (Apr 14, 2009)

The black and white photo's really give this place a great feel, much better than colour. Think you made the right choice there. I've got to agree the sky in the 3rd photo is awesome. great work mate


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

The Pirate said:


> Nice one fella..Very atmospheric the sky looks awsome.
> 
> I`m sure i recognise the place but can`t place it.



You recognise it from my post probably, it is in Ripley and I go here a lot.
Black and white looks better than my colour 

The factory was used to repair diggers for the Butterley company.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 14, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## nickyw_uk (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, it's in Ripley. I wasn't sure you could say the place name 

I think B&W photos of derelict places work really well, but colour can also work well with dramatic blue skies


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2009)

Stunning pics. The b&w works beautifully with the site...lots of nice contrast and texture.
Cool!


----------



## daddybear (Apr 15, 2009)

yep awesome looking dramatic photos.nice one


----------



## johno23 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree,the b&w pics are very atmospheric and really give it that abandoned look in a different way to colour.nice work.


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 16, 2009)

Mint, wouldn't mind a visit there if anyone wants to PM me.


----------



## james.s (Apr 16, 2009)

I live near it, PM me too if you want to go. I know the place really well. Totally stripped and chavved to Aston Hall levels to be honest.

If anyone wants to see a few more photos of the interior etc, click here


----------



## MD (Apr 16, 2009)

nice B&W shots


----------



## james.s (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, my thread on this one seems to have vanished, so I'll add my latest pictures on here. Can I pretend that this place is a drain and name it?  
It is currently being demolished. Sorry about the picture quality, I only had my iPhone on me.




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice photo's, both! Looks like a great place to explore.


----------



## james.s (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a good first explore, but get there quick, it is going soon I think. My other photos were better, taken on my "proper" camera


----------

